# Alumilene dog kennel???



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

I just ran across a video of the new alumilene dog kennel long double kennel (as opposed to side by side double kennel) when I was watching videos of the ruff kennel website. It looks pretty awesome! Does anyone know anything about these kennels or this company??? I need a double dog box for the truck I am getting and trying to get as much info as possible to make the right decision and get the best kennel for the money and quality. Here is the link and they have a few videos too.

http://alumilene.com/kennels/70series.html 

http://alumilene.com/video2/productvideo.html


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing something but I don't get the design. If it's a double dog kennel, isn't access going to be a problem with one box being front access and one being side access? Every time you need to get the dog in the back box out, you're going to have to roll that whole unit out on that track, right? Doesn't that mean the track will have to be bolted to your truck bed making your truck good for carrying dogs and nothing else?


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

J. Walker said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but I don't get the design. If it's a double dog kennel, isn't access going to be a problem with one box being front access and one being side access? Every time you need to get the dog in the back box out, you're going to have to roll that whole unit out on that track, right? Doesn't that mean the track will have to be bolted to your truck bed making your truck good for carrying dogs and nothing else?


No if you watch the video you can see that there is a center panel that swings and is controlled from the front of the kennel to let the other day out and in. There is just an added side door for convenience sake i guess....


----------



## baggr (Sep 10, 2008)

I have two of the 72" kennels under the topper on my F350 with a 6.5' box. I love them. They allow me to haul 4 dogs (2 labs, a golden and a boykin) and my wife and I can handle them so I can take them out if I need to use my box.


----------

